# Why do you show?



## hauntrah (Nov 11, 2016)

Here is Australia show numbers in every breed seems to be dropping. Most dog owners (and many breeders!) have no interest what so ever in showing. Most everyday dog owners consider papers only necessary for if you want to show. So register dog numbers are also dropping, with 'pedigree but no papers' numbers increasing. I assume its the same in other places too. I personally believe in registered dogs for various reasons. But honestly I only show my girl for a bit of fun and to create contacts. I want to convince others to consider buying dogs they can show, but I don't have any valid argument to why people should show. Or even why they should support breeders who invest so much effort to show dogs.

So I'm asking you guys why do you show? And why do you think it can be important for a breeds future? 

I know the GSD has a strong following of registered breeders who care not for the conformation ring. Those who value it less than other forms of judging breeding merit. So those people I'll change the question to what you valve more, why and how you can 'market' that to the pet buyers? Even if that's to convince them out of a working line dog, just something to say "this is what we do that most unregistered breeders don't"


----------

